# Catawba ramp open



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes I just see that too. She is rolling today.


----------



## fishtician (Apr 15, 2011)

island troller said:


> Yes I just see that too. She is rolling today.


 Hmmmm... Anyone ............ Going?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Planning on it but with caution. Have not check the wave forcast yet though. Don't have to go far to find fish off catawba.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

My batteries are charging, I doubt I'll go, but it's a possibility.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

If it wasn't the last weekend of duck season, I'd be out this weekend.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Calling for 20 mph south winds this morning. With all that shoreline ice it could make perfect conditions to get blocked off at the launch on the return in. Along with the winds I am giving it another day yet. Today could finish off a lot of the remaining shoeline ice.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Just looked at stonelab.osu.edu web site-explore the islands-live webcam. I saw a person ice boating in the harbor, was windy on the island.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

As I expected the wind direction today push a lot of the shoreline ice into the catawba launch. A no go at Catawba today and most likely tomorrow too. But its knocking at the door for sure.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Cawtaba at 4:00 today.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Ouch, that would make loading your boat a challenge. Even if you got your limit of eyes.


----------



## Panfisher1402 (Apr 8, 2011)

I was at the Lake today from 163 in Port Clinton I could see a lot off ice floating around off shore. I believe early March we will be fishing. I only have 9 years on the lake I'm still a rookie. So take my opinion accordingly.


----------



## Fastheat (Jul 7, 2014)

Wonder if anyone is planning to go out tomorrow
Been thinking about.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

With the wind the way it is, from the WSW the float ice at Catawba will be trapped. 1st make sure you can get out.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Definitely be out in March boys !


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm still hoping for a February trip or 3. Come on sun, and shoo wind.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> I'm still hoping for a February trip or 3. Come on sun, and shoo wind.


Was hoping to do mine in a shanty, but the boat will have to do.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Friday? Sunday? Short run. Anchor. Jig jig jg? just sayin


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

tomb said:


> Was hoping to do mine in a shanty, but the boat will have to do.










why not do both lol


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> View attachment 201649
> why not do both lol


Can i get an inside view of shanty, especially of the holes. I am having troble with bilge pump keeping up after drilling holes. Any suggestions?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

How many holes did you drill? You should only have two. One to let the water in and one to let it out.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> How many holes did you drill? You should only have two. One to let the water in and one to let it out.


That's it, I drill 3. two to fish out of and one for the vex. 
thanks for the advice.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol.To be honest idk how you would do it. This was on a fb page from a minnesota resort because they are just getting into full gear for ice season. 


Dave genz did come out with a clam ice fishing boat with a hole in the bottom of it I'll look up a pic and post it


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's called the holey boat. There's some videos of it on YouTube but idk how to post links to videos on here.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Erieangler51 said:


> View attachment 201652
> 
> 
> It's called the holey boat. There's some videos of it on YouTube but idk how to post links to videos on here.


Looks more like a Porta Potty to me


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol. Don't shoot the messenger. Throw some hooks on that payday floating behind the boat it's bound to catch a few 
sh!tHeadsCool concept but not a big enough boat for erie though


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

PDNaz said:


> Can i get an inside view of shanty, especially of the holes. I am having troble with bilge pump keeping up after drilling holes. Any suggestions?


You need to drill your holes in a Ranger, they will float!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

How do you guys like to do the holes? I went with the side so I can troll vibes


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Heading out thursday somewhere.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Erieangler51 said:


> View attachment 201654
> 
> 
> How do you guys like to do the holes? I went with the side so I can troll vibes


The side ones like this are the only way to go! Those are planer board launch ports!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol. Only problem I've found doing it this way is they are so full of piss and vinegar in this cold water they try to swim out of the side holes because the boats full of water. Thought about putting a 1 way doggy door on but figured it would drop my resale value significantly


----------



## fishinfrank (Feb 22, 2012)

K Metzger said:


>





K Metzger said:


>


----------



## fishinfrank (Feb 22, 2012)

I just checked MODIS IMAGERY for lake Erie. Looks like all the ice has left the western basin. A little has floated up north to our Canadian friends, but it;s broken and thin.


----------



## fishinfrank (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Talked to my brother today, only 20 feet of rotten ice at the ramp. He will be sending me a pic in the am. He said it should be gone by tomorrow. He's pulling my boat out of storage Friday morning, should be ready to go Sat.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Was there this afternoon. Ice/slush gone and ramp is clean. And tonight's strong east winds should finish what is left.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

texasrig said:


> Talked to my brother today, only 20 feet of rotten ice at the ramp. He will be sending me a pic in the am. He said it should be gone by tomorrow. He's pulling my boat out of storage Friday morning, should be ready to go Sat.


Which ramp?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Good point Jim. I was assuming Catawba but maybe not. I was talking catawba


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Never mind. Lol I'm confused.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Catawba ramp. From the 29th sat photo and the weather we've had this week, all the ice should be gone. I'm just worried sick that I might hit an ice cube with my boat.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jim Stedke said:


> With the wind the way it is, from the WSW the float ice at Catawba will be trapped. 1st make sure you can get out.


THEN constantly watch the wind direction for your return TO the ramp!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Early thaw couple years ago. Did do third week of March that year. 
A little ramp rock salt, good to go! Four wheel drive IS your friend! 
Also, go s-l-o-w on the water, remember the Titanic?


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

fishinfrank said:


> I just checked MODIS IMAGERY for lake Erie. Looks like all the ice has left the western basin. A little has floated up north to our Canadian friends, but it;s broken and thin.


Don't kid yourself. The thin white line along the south shore is all ice and there are chunks floating around within eyeshot. I'm talking chunks the size of pickup trucks. Pay attention to the wind direction if you decide to go out and have a plan B on who is going to move your truck and trailer and where your secondary ramp to load up if you get blocked by ice at Catabwa.


----------



## dbradley120 (May 24, 2014)

WalleyeFreak said:


> Heading out thursday somewhere.


WalleyeFreak - please post how you do as we plan to go Friday.

Thanks!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Be a good guy and carry a bag of salt with you to put down on the launch after you pull your trailer. The guys an hour behind you will thank you. 

Good luck out there.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok, here's a pic from this am. No ice at ramp, none observed along the shore. Almost no ice along PC shore line. Just random small chunks. Wind permitting, it looks like a go.

Clear sat image is from 4 days ago. We've had a lot of warm weather ad wind since then. My prediction is that on the next clear pic, there will be no visible ice on the west end. I don't think there is any now. Of course you still need to be watchful.


----------



## gjack (Nov 28, 2008)

Are there any open ramps west of Catawba, reef area?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

gjack said:


> Are there any open ramps west of Catawba, reef area?


None that I seen today. Turtle creek and turtle point for sure frozen yet. Seen some titanic size bergs and lots of small floaters off reef area today


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

2/3/16


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice, good to see there's some clean water out there. I see where I'm going to troll.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

The weekend wind forecast looks really good


----------



## dbradley120 (May 24, 2014)

74chrysler said:


> 2/3/16
> View attachment 201779


Thanks Mike for the Satellite pic! Did you see the pics I posted Monday from our flight over Erie? "Aerial Pics from United"


----------



## Areemjay (Dec 7, 2014)

Mine has a shanty built right in. I just hate using it as an icebreaker


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I will be heading out saturday or sunday weather permitting. Time to get after them hogggggs.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

dbradley120 said:


> Thanks Mike for the Satellite pic! Did you see the pics I posted Monday from our flight over Erie? "Aerial Pics from United"


I did see those I bet you were like a little kid looking out of the window, I know I would have been. Lol. Good luck Friday, let us know how you do.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Good luck guys, I have been fishing up there since '94. I don't want to chance it. We will be out plenty early this year. Maybe, I am just not that mad at them anymore.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

gjack said:


> Are there any open ramps west of Catawba, reef area?


Our south ramp is open and dock is in but....I have not gone down the channel all the way to the lake to say for sure whether it is open or not. I will say where I live the channel opened up in a matter of about 3 hours yesterday and all the ponds, creeks, ditches, and the big Lake are all open so my guess is with moving water down Turtle Creek you should be able to get out to the lake no problem.


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone open with lake shiners in Turtle Creek area? Magee East, Happy Hookers, Etc?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Hooker never opens until the end of March.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

New owners this year too !


KaGee said:


> Hooker never opens until the end of March.


----------

